# Royal Sands resale - should I buy?



## seenett (Jul 8, 2011)

I have done an extensive search here on this board, but most related threads are several years old and didn't address my specific questions.  So here goes:

I have an opportunity to buy a EOY week 42 at RS for less than $2000  (seems like a great price to me, but I haven't price-shopped in the last few years).  I've traded into the Sands many times over the last 10 years through II, but do not own there.  Cancun is our favorite vacation destination, and the RS is our favorite resort.

However, I will probably NEVER go during week 42 (too rainy; risk of hurricanes).  Ideally I would trade back into the RS during weeks 15-21 or 46-48.


Do the Royals have an internal trading priority for other Royals with ISCO or II?
Is buying to trade back in to the same resort at a different time a good strategy?
I've seen Tuggers post what resorts they have traded into RS with - would this week be a good trader OUTSIDE of the Royals with II?

Any thoughts would be appreciated.  I need to decide somewhat quickly!

Thanks!


----------



## kenie (Jul 8, 2011)

I wouldn't buy that one if you don't want to use it. I don't believe that the Royals have any kind of trading priority in II and although there is an internal trading system, how much demand would your week have?  In II it would also be a low demand week and it has fairly high M/F to use for that purpose..

We have also looked at different options for the Royal Sands and the Haciendas(restrictions due to work schedule) and have decided to wait for the right week if we do pick one up resale. We use our Fairmont weeks to trade in right now.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 8, 2011)

It sounds like a very good price to me, and surely the eventual proceeds when the RTU ends will be more than $2K. 



seenett said:


> Do the Royals have an internal trading priority for other Royals with ISCO or II?



I believe ISCO only trades Royal-Royal, so there's no other groups to have priority over.  For II, supposedly there are advantages (a Royal Resorts desk and Royal Resorts card) but whether those mean anything or are just fluff, I don't know.



seenett said:


> Is buying to trade back in to the same resort at a different time a good strategy?


I don't see why not.  We have done it with no issues.  HOWEVER, we are not trading hurricane weeks.  You might want to call II to ask about that.

There has been some discussion on TUG about a *possible* change in the Royals' relationship with II, and *possibly* there might be a limit on how many times you can pull out a Royal for an exchange.  This is all rumor and speculation as far as I know.  Go down a bit on the Mexico board and you'll probably find the thread.  



seenett said:


> I've seen Tuggers post what resorts they have traded into RS with - would this week be a good trader OUTSIDE of the Royals with II?



Again, I would think so.  We have traded Royal Resort weeks and also weeks at a less desirable resort, and really haven't noticed any difference in what we pull for exchanges.  

We have traded Royal Resort weeks and weeks from other resorts - not five star -  to go to various five-star resorts (only one - Westin Kierland in Scottsdale - was as nice as the Royals).

Right now my son is beachfront at one of the Tri-Royals in a two-bedroom on an exchange we pulled from a deposit of a smaller unit at a lesser resort.


----------



## buceo (Jul 8, 2011)

With the MFs approaching $1,000/yr I don't think the upfront cost is as important as getting the week you want.  I'd spend the extra upfront to get just what suites you.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 8, 2011)

buceo said:


> With the MFs approaching $1,000/yr I don't think the upfront cost is as important as getting the week you want.  I'd spend the extra upfront to get just what suites you.



I don't disagree....if what the OP wants is likely to become available at a reasonable price.   

How often do Sands resales appear?  In the week(s) the OP wants? At a price even close to that?  I have not been watching prices for the Sands - is $2K extremely low, or ??

What is the closing cost for this particular sale?  It shouldn't be more than about $150, as ISCO does it cheaply - is the seller inflating it with title search and other unnecessary fees? 

The OP has listed a range of weeks - would s/he want to stick with a specific week, or end up trading anyway? 

I guess the other thing to consider is what is being deposited? Is it somewhere the OP would want to go to sometimes?  How much are the MFs for that? Has there been trouble getting Sands units in exchange?  

So many things to consider.....


----------



## seenett (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the (mostly mixed) replies!

As far as the upfront costs for the week I want, I've been watching (off and on) RS pricing since 2000.  I haven't seen anything even close to this price, especially in the late spring and late fall.

If I could buy a week in my ideal range, I'd probably end up trading most times anyway.  We are not good "fixed" week travelers - too many different vacation plans.

Funny that pjrose got a 5* trade into the Westin Kierland - I own there also.  Glad you think the resorts are on the same par.  I tend to think even a week 42 will trade okay to decently - and I only trade into Westins, Marriotts and RS (usually a bit off season).

I think I'll pull the trigger on this.  If it is indeed a disaster after a year or so, I shouldn't have difficulty selling it again and breaking even.

Thanks again!


----------



## Karen G (Jul 9, 2011)

seenett said:


> I'd probably end up trading most times anyway.   . . . . I only trade into Westins, Marriotts and RS (usually a bit off season).


 Just an observation:  If you are already able to trade into RS with what you have and you don't think you'd want to use the RS fixed week you'd be buying, why do you want to buy it?  Exchange fees keep going up and so do maintenance fees, plus buying to exchange comes with the risk that you can't always get the exact week you want  and you normally have to plan way in advance.

But, if this works for you and you are happy, go for it.


----------



## ragtop (Jul 9, 2011)

My experience with a weak Royal trader has been good: I have a Royal Islander week 35 and have managed to trade it for a week 51 or week 52 at the Tri-Royals (doesn't matter to me which one I get) several times now.  My fingers are crossed that this pattern will hold up!


----------



## jschmidt (Jul 9, 2011)

If your plan is to buy a Royal Resort property as a trader, why not buy a Royal Islander or Royal Caribbean?  You can use them to trade into the Sands.  I’m not sure how many years the Royal Sands has left on its trust, but my estimate is in the low forties or high thirties.  Why commit for that large amount of time?  Right now there is a Royal Islander and Royal Caribbean on TUG for $1.00 each.

I’ve been going to Cancun Royal Resorts weeks 42, 43 and 44 for the past 35 years.  We only have been delayed one time by a hurricane, which was Wilma at the beginning of week 42.  The Royal Resorts booked us in at VCI for week 43 along with three other villas that were occupied.  Before the end of our two weeks they offered us week 45 as a trade for our lost week 42, which we took.  It was the most memorable three weeks we have ever had in Cancun.  It was like being in an oasis with all the devastation outside.  We did go out and explore everyday to view the destruction.

One other thing, the weather during week 42 is always fantastic.  There maybe a short local shower or two during the week, which will last 10 to 15 minuets.  It seems that most of the showers happen at night.  We may have had one or two full days of rain during our 35 years during weeks 42, 43, and 44.  Not bad!  :whoopie:


----------



## seenett (Jul 9, 2011)

Funny thing about Wilma - that was the one and only year we had planned a trip to the Sands in October.  We decided at the last minute not to go; if we'd have kept our pans, our flight was the last one in; we would have been met by thousands of people trying to get out!  Wilma hit that night; have read to horror stories of people caught there.

I don't want to buy at the Islander or Caribbean for a couple of reasons.  Their RTU is up in just a few years, and I don't really care for the tri-royals.  The Sands is the only place in Cancun we will go (we tried the Westin Lagunamar in May;  would MUCH have rather been at RS.

The seller (agency) is trying to get me to pay "closing costs" of $399 in addition to ISCO's transfer fee.  Still working on that detail!


----------



## pjrose (Jul 9, 2011)

*Some advice....*

MAKE SURE that the contract comes with the full rights that the original owner had on his/her contract.  These will entitle you to part of the proceeds of the eventual sale, after taxes, fees, etc, equal to your 1/2 interval in proportion to the total number of intervals (e.g. n of units x 51). 

Some of the resales of the Tris lately have been coming through without these rights.  I believe they have been resales through the Royals....not direct from owners or through other agencies....but I'm not positive.  

Perhaps a Sands owner could type up the wording of whatever clause it is in the membership document so you could ensure that it will be there.

Also, call ISCO (1-800-930-5050) to ensure that the seller has the right to sell, membership is paid in full, maintenance fees up to date, and so forth.


----------



## seenett (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks pjrose - 

I called ISCO yesterday.  The unit is current.  Will also check on the residual.  Good point.


----------



## buceo (Jul 9, 2011)

While we rent out a number of winter Royal units each year, this year we can't go in the Jan/Feb weeks we own.  We alternate locations, this year is to be the Haciendas and I traded through II (my first trade ever) our Jan Hacienda LO for a Hacienda December suite and $378 RT nonstop on Airtran, sometimes things work out.


----------



## jschmidt (Jul 10, 2011)

Here’s a Royal Sands EOY Week 42 listed on RedWeek.com for $1500: http://www.redweek.com/posting/R489412

What I was trying to tell you in my above post was that a 40 year plus or minus commitment to pay maintenance fees is a looooong time.   

If you buy a Royal Caribbean of Royal Islander for $1.00 you can just as easily trade it for the Royal Sands week that you want.     You do not need to like the Royal Caribbean of Royal Islander to trade into the Royal Sands!    When the Royal Caribbean or Royal Islander is sold, you will receive your residual rights ($$$$) and you can buy what you want at that time and my gut feel is the price will be lower than it is now.


----------



## seenett (Jul 10, 2011)

jschmidt - 

Yes; that Redweek listing is under contract to me now (it is less than $2K).  Since it's EOY, that's actually only 19 years of MF  

I just like the Sands.  Call me crazy.  I do know what you are saying about trading and residual sooner.  I appreciate the advice!

CJN


----------



## jschmidt (Jul 11, 2011)

Congratulations!  Now, as time goes on, the only problem you will have is finding that one week is not enough.  Have fun.  If you decide to go during week 42, I’m at the tri-Royals.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 11, 2011)

jschmidt said:


> Congratulations!  Now, as time goes on, the only problem you will have is finding that one week is not enough.  Have fun.  If you decide to go during week 42, I’m at the tri-Royals.



Especially one week EOY!


----------



## penny1234567890 (Apr 26, 2014)

*Question?*

I am new to this when someone refers to II what does this mean?


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 26, 2014)

penny1234567890 said:


> I am new to this when someone refers to II what does this mean?



Interval International


----------



## momeason (Apr 26, 2014)

The other great value is not having to do All-Inclusive. If you one at another Royal, do you still get out of the All-inclusive requirement? I think so, but someone please confirm. I love the Royal Sands, but I will not trade back in because I will not do all-inclusive. I went just before the all inclusive requirement.

I own Westin and can get Lagunamar. I have not been there yet though.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 26, 2014)

This thread is old and only brought back because someone didn't know what II was.

If you exchange into Royal Sands using anything other than another Royal unit the AI is mandatory.  It is also possible if you own at one of the Royals and exchange in with something else you may be ok as well.


----------



## momeason (Apr 26, 2014)

If you go as a guest of an owner, I think you can avoid AI also?


----------



## penny1234567890 (Apr 26, 2014)

*Thank you for the information*



ilene13 said:


> Interval International



Thank you so much, I am learning so much


----------



## pjrose (Apr 26, 2014)

This thread has gone off in a few directions, but.......

1. II = Interval International which is a company that allows you to trade your timeshare week(s) for week(s) at other timeshares.

2. Re AI, see here: http://www.royalresorts.com/packages/default.asp

In particular, members/owners at any of the Royal Resorts are exempt from AI:  
_"At The Royal Sands and The Royal Haciendas, The REFINE All-Inclusive Package will always be optional for members and their guests. "_​

I believe this explains the policy about whether a Royal Resorts week (VS a Marriott etc) is traded in for another Royal Resorts week:

_If a Member of Royal Resorts exchanges their week(s) and gives it to a non-member third party via a Guest Certificate, said Guest will have optional access to the REFINE All-Inclusive Package. This policy is only valid if the Royal Resorts Member uses a Royal Resorts week for the exchange. If he/she uses a week which is not one of their Royal Resorts membership weeks, this courtesy cannot be granted. Only one Guest Certificate per Royal Resorts membership agreement is allowed. In other words, for each week owned, one Guest Certificate can be given to a non-member who will have optional access to the REFINE All-Inclusive Package.​_
i.e.,  The AI is ALWAYS optional for the member/owner, no matter if all s/he owns is an EOY lockoff and no matter which Royal s/he goes to and no matter how often.  Regarding exchanges, it is still optional for the member/owner.  The potential requirement for AI with an exchange applies if the member making the exchange has the exchange company issue a guest certificate to put the unit in the new occupant's name.  For that guest to be exempt from AI, the original deposit needs to have been a Royal Resort week, and there can be only as many exemptions allowed as the member owns weeks.


----------

